# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: طبق تصویر ضمیمه ، گزارش رو چجوری درست کنم؟

## davood59

سلام دوستان،

یک سوال ازتون داشتم؛

یک برنامه نوشتم که حالا نیاز به قسمت گزارش سازی داره. 

طبق فرمتی که به من دادند و تصویرش رو هم براتون گذاشتم، من باید فیلدها رو از بانک بگیرم و جلو هر آیتم از قبیل نام، نام خانوادگی ، دستمزد روزانه، حق مسئولیت و غیره بذارم. 
راستش با کریستال هم آشنا نیستم. میشه یک راهنمایی همراه با آموزش برام بذارید؟ مجدداً اگه همراه با sample باشه خیلی بهتره . 

 
البته طبق چند ساعت جستجویی که انجام دادم دیدم اکثراً از کریستال ریپورت استفاده می کنند، نظر شما چیه؟ من از چی و چجوری استفاده کنم؟

*ضمناً آیا برای صفحه A4 و یا نصف A4 یا همون A5** باید جداگانه فرم درست کنم یا اگه در هنگام چاپ کاربر خودش نوع کاغذ رو انتخاب کرد فرم مطابق اون خودش رو تطبیق میده و چاپ میشه؟(که بعید میدونم اینجوری باشه) منظورم اینه که باید نوع کاغذ رو در ابتدای ساخت گزارش انتخاب کنم؟ یا نه؟*

_با توجه به اینکه برنامه کارش تموم شده و تقریبا قسمت گزارش سازیش مونده ممنون میشم اگه به سوالم جواب بدید._

با تشکر

----------


## hasan_esfahan

دوست عزیز یک نگاهی بینداز وا ین که تصویر ضمیه را نمایش نمی دهد
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=145776

----------


## saeid69

منم با این مشکل مواجه شدم اگه جوابشو پیدا کردین خواهشا منم رو راهنمایی کنین

saeed_estapc@yahoo.com

----------


## hasan_esfahan

دوست عزیز شما تصویر را با خود سایت برنامه نویس upload  کن چو ن نمایش نمی دهد

----------


## davood59

حسن آقا مجدداً گذاشتمش. یک نگاه بکن.

----------


## kablayi

سلام...
دوست عزیز منم با این مشکل هفته ها دست و پنجه نرم کردم ولی نتونستم راحشو پیدا کنم ... ولی دست آخر گول مالیدم سرش ...!!!!!!
اومدم یه عکس از فرم خام تهیه کردم و بکگراند صفحه پرینت گذاشتم بعد جلو هرز قسمت که نیاز به اطلاعات بود با فیلد مناسب پر کردم 
اینو ببینید شاید بهتر متوجه بشین... تو مثال زیر من نحوه ایجاد کارت و پر کردن اتوماتیک آن رو توضیح دادم ...

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...30&postcount=6

----------


## masoud.ramezani

سلام

چرا از sql server reporting service استفاده نمیکنید. فکر کنم راحتتر و قویتر باشد.

----------


## davood59

> دوست عزیز منم با این مشکل هفته ها دست و پنجه نرم کردم ولی نتونستم راحشو پیدا کنم ... ولی دست آخر گول مالیدم سرش ...!!!!!!


سلام دوست عزیز، فکر کنم کار مناسب و خوب رو شما انجام دادی! احسنت به این کارت.
شما با کدوم نسخه از کریستال این کار رو انجام دادی؟ من اگه سی دی کریستال رو گیر بیارم میتونم ازتون سوالات خودم رو بپرسم؟ آخه من تا حالا با کریستال کار نکردم! و فکر کنم روش شما روشی باشه که کارم رو به طور کامل راه بندازه.  ضمناً آیا میشه 2 تا فرم درست کنم یکی برای کل کاغذ یا همون A4 و دیگری برای نصف کاغذ یعنی ََA5 .

----------


## kablayi

> سلام دوست عزیز، فکر کنم کار مناسب و خوب رو شما انجام دادی! احسنت به این کارت.
> شما با کدوم نسخه از کریستال این کار رو انجام دادی؟ من اگه سی دی کریستال رو گیر بیارم میتونم ازتون سوالات خودم رو بپرسم؟ آخه من تا حالا با کریستال کار نکردم! و فکر کنم روش شما روشی باشه که کارم رو به طور کامل راه بندازه. ضمناً آیا میشه 2 تا فرم درست کنم یکی برای کل کاغذ یا همون A4 و دیگری برای نصف کاغذ یعنی ََA5 .


سلام...
خواهش میکنم در خدمتم...اگر کاری از دستم بر بیاد دریغ نمیکنم....
میتونید اندازه کاغذ رو خودتون تنظیم کنید ...

----------


## kablayi

> سلام
> 
> چرا از sql server reporting service استفاده نمیکنید. فکر کنم راحتتر و قویتر باشد.


سلام...
میشه در این مورد بیشتر توضیح بدین ...
اگه آموزشی دارین ممنون میشم بزارین ...

----------


## masoud.ramezani

سلام

در حال نوشتن مطلبی در این زمینه هستم. به محض اتمام آن را روی وبلاگم قرار خواهم داد.

----------


## mom alone

حالا مگه این گزارش چقدر مشکل بود که .........

----------


## masoud.ramezani

سلام

مطلبی در این زمینه نوشتم. لطفا ببینید :

SQL Server Reporting Service  چیست؟

----------

